# Soaking Horses Feed?



## princestar (30 August 2012)

Hi

Basically I'm looking for a bit of advice, I wanted to know what other horse owners do when feeding their horses. I have a 4 year old Welsh Section C, who suffers with sweetitch and cribs. 

Her breakfast/dinner consists of: 
Apple chaff, pony nuts, garlic powder, cod liver oil and some fruit/veg. 

When I make her feed, I like to put a lot of water in it, so that it is soaked. I prepare her dinner in the morning and her breakfast in the evening. So that it soaks into the feed during the day/night and then when she eats it, it's nice and moist as I do worry that she isn't drinking enough water (especially in the hot weather). She has free access to fresh water, buckets scrubbed daily and refilled with clean water. But I like to know that she is getting some in her feed and that it isn't too hard.

She eats all her dinner, never rushes or gulps it all down or has to fight to eat. She doesn't have much hay unless we go out in the box or to competitions, as she has a lot of grazing and lives out. 

Does anyone else do this? Is it okay for me to do this? I don't want to cause her any health problems, I'm just trying to keep her hydrated. 

Thank You


----------



## smiffyimp (30 August 2012)

I always add water to feeds, especially my old boy who does dehydrate.


----------



## princestar (30 August 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for replying,

A lot of people on my yard add the 'usual' amount of water to their feed, nobody else seems to do what I do.....

I put so much in that the water literally makes the feed like a slop. But I do let it soak throughout the day, then feed in the evening, by that time the water has soaked in to the nuts and chaff. 

I should take a picture really, probably everybody would be like 'what on earth are you doing?', it's what quite a few people have said before. 

Thanks


----------



## em_123 (30 August 2012)

Nothing wrong with it.  I soak my big lads because he had choke recently and don't fancy that again.  

In the winter I don't soak it so much though as he has some form of beet so the water is already in that.


----------



## YasandCrystal (30 August 2012)

I always add copious amounts of water to my feeds, but I wouldn't be soaking my evening feed in the morning. I do think feed can go sour in warm weather.  The only thing I ever soaked for hours would be alfalfa nuts, but that again was in the cold weather in winter. I would be a tad worried about setting feed up to ferment by soaking on a hot day. The same goes for sugar beet, which is why I tend to favour the speedibeet that is ready in 10 minutes.  If you leave beet in the warm it ferments quickly


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 August 2012)

we always add water or speedy beet .

 we make up the feeds a day in advance  leave them dry with covers on so when time to feed they are ready.


----------



## TGM (30 August 2012)

I often soak feeds in advance - particular cubes.  As mentioned above it reduces the risk of choke, plus some horses prefer soaked feeds.  Also makes it easier to mix in supplements/medication.

I've never had a problem with food going off in 12 hours, but any soaking feeds are always placed in a metal feedbin in the cool of the barn.


----------



## hoggedmane (30 August 2012)

I feed simple systems which you have to soak like that. My mare loves it.


----------



## paulineh (30 August 2012)

I always add plenty of wate to their feeds. Keeps my Endurance horses well hydrated.

I also make a sloshy mix when we are at rides again this gets them to drink and say well hydrated.

Mine love it,even the youngster drinks it lik soup.


----------



## Stacy_W (30 August 2012)

It's fine, don't worry. Sometimes do this for the old boy. Never had a problem, even in summer.


----------



## swampdonkey (4 September 2012)

princestar said:



			Hi

Basically I'm looking for a bit of advice, I wanted to know what other horse owners do when feeding their horses. I have a 4 year old Welsh Section C, who suffers with sweetitch and cribs. 

Her breakfast/dinner consists of: 
Apple chaff, pony nuts, garlic powder, cod liver oil and some fruit/veg.
		
Click to expand...


I had a pony with sweet itch a few years ago and was told not to feed any garlic as garlic boosts the immune system and with sweet itch their immune system is already over active.  It might help a little with your horses itching if you cut the garlic out. 

I do try to feed mine sloppy but my horse is not too keen on it when really wet, need to get into the habit of making it up as soon as I get to the yard then feed will have soaked in after riding.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 September 2012)

I recently came across a feed brand I had never heard of.  I was looking for an easily digested tempting food for a very poorly big horse and the feed merchant suggested Barbarry Soft and Soak range of feeds.

I was sceptical but did take a bag home.  It is a non sticky open feed which must be soaked in equal parts and makes a very nice mash in 5 minutes.

The horse was very sick and is very picky even when he is well, but he just loved this food and has remained on it for 5 weeks now, has recovered in health and looks super.  Even the daily bute goes down without a fuss in this feed.

The only downturn for me is it is expensive at around £13.00 a bag and I bought it way out of my area when I was travelling for work and had stopped at a feed merchants I had noticed on the roadside.  I have sourced it a bit nearer home now but it's still a special trip.


----------



## princestar (17 September 2012)

swampdonkey said:



			I had a pony with sweet itch a few years ago and was told not to feed any garlic as garlic boosts the immune system and with sweet itch their immune system is already over active.  It might help a little with your horses itching if you cut the garlic out. .
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I will cut the garlic out and see if it helps, I hope that it does; thank you !!!


----------

